# Welche der No Angels gefällt euch am besten?



## Le0n (7 Dez. 2008)

Fänd ein Ergebnis davon mal ganz interessant!
Sind ja alle 4 ganz unterschiedlich 
Für die, die nicht genau wissen, wer wer ist:





Von Links nach recht: Nadja, Lucy, Sandy, Jessica


----------



## poxxer (7 Dez. 2008)

Die beste fehlt - Vanessa


----------



## George23 (7 Dez. 2008)

Auf jeden Fall Lucy!


----------



## Buterfly (8 Dez. 2008)

Jep, Vanessa wär die schönste. Ist jetzt aber leider nicht mehr dabei


----------



## DerTorto (8 Dez. 2008)

Ich wäre auch für Vanessa, aber da die nicht zur Wahl steht:
#2: Sandy


----------



## Katzun (8 Dez. 2008)

ich schließe mich der mehrheit an, eindeutig sandy:thumbup:


----------



## denito (8 Dez. 2008)

Vanessa war für mich mit Abstand die schönste. Anfangs fand ich hinter Vany Nadja am besten, doch inzwischen hat sie Sandy überholt. Kurzum: (Vanessa) - Sandy - Nadja - Jessica - Lucy


----------



## Martin08 (8 Dez. 2008)

Lucy! Sandy find ich eher durchschnittlich


----------



## cobra04 (21 Dez. 2008)

Ja Vanessa war die SCHÖNSTE jetzt Sandy


----------



## sandyruled (25 Dez. 2008)

sandy:thumbup:


----------



## Keeper_2 (31 Dez. 2008)

erschreckend wieviele von euch auf blonde Dummchen stehen    
Ich hab mal Lucy gewählt das is wenigstens ne Type


----------



## ruebe (31 Dez. 2008)

Eindeutig Sandy - (Vanessa) - Nadja - Jessica - Lucy


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Juni 2009)

Natürlich Sandy


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2009)

:3dinlove: Ganz klar die Sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Gamer2 (8 Juni 2009)

Ich fand Vanessa auch am besten. Aber jetzt finde ich Jessica sexy (Dank der Playboy Bilder -)


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2009)

An Sandy stimmt einfach alles.


----------



## Bobby35 (18 Juni 2009)

Die Sandy natürlich


----------



## Moreblack (20 Juni 2009)

ich steh auf Sandy


----------



## Bollerboller (6 Juli 2009)

Moreblack schrieb:


> ich steh auf Sandy


dito ;-)


----------



## Stoney (19 Juli 2009)

Ganz klar SANDY:3dlechz::3dlechz::3dlechz::3dlechz:


----------



## ErwinLinde (19 Juli 2009)

die Lutzi natürlich :3dplayboy:


----------



## tdauseb (19 Juli 2009)

Nadja Forever


----------



## CBmurphy (29 Juli 2009)

denito schrieb:


> Anfangs fand ich hinter Vany Nadja am besten, doch inzwischen hat sie Sandy überholt.



Ganz genau, Nadja hat Sandy überholt (nachdem deren Ausstrahlung zunehmend unsympathischer wurde). Deshalb muss es auch korrekt heißen:

Nadja - Sandy - Jessica - Lucy


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

Sandy natürlich doch...

Das Bild spricht doch Bände!!!







:laola:


----------



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Die süße Sandy natürlich !


----------



## heinrich_p (20 Sep. 2009)

Die Jessica! Die ist echt 'ne Süße!


----------



## sandyfan01 (20 Sep. 2009)

vany ist für mich due hässlichtse die hat voll die hackfresse!! die dicke nase und die japsen augen!! gott bin froh da die s. weg ist!!

für mich ist eindeutig sandy die schönste dicht darauf nadja und dan jess/lucy die beiden sind gleich hübsch


----------



## Stefan24100 (4 Nov. 2009)

Sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Cherubini (7 Dez. 2009)

Eindeutig Sandy!!


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Lucy ist meine Favoritin.


----------



## Veflux (7 Dez. 2009)

poxxer schrieb:


> Die beste fehlt - Vanessa




so siehts aus...von den verbliebenen nehm ich mal Lucy. Aber Vanessa war top :thumbup:


----------



## obi68 (3 Jan. 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen Sandy, Nadja und Jessica entscheiden.

Das einzige No-Go ist Lucy.


----------



## ElGrecco (9 März 2010)

LUCY mit aaaaaaaaaaabstand....


----------



## naeda (7 Apr. 2010)

natürlich lucy. sie hat am meisten ausstrahlung!


----------



## tiwo (7 Apr. 2010)

früher war es Vanessa,aber da sie nicht mehr da ist ist es jetzt Sandy!!!!


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

Vanessa dannn Lucy


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

Lucy und Sandy :thumbup:


----------



## Musik (27 Apr. 2016)

Mein Engel fehlt... Vany <3
Aber Nadja finde ich auch toll <3


----------

